# Elevation Audio Amps



## rjctractor (May 21, 2009)

Has anyone done a review on Elevation Audio amps?


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

They are very similar to the current Lightning Audio strike series.
The Eton (German brand) EC series even has the same heatsink, but only the following model seems to be available from Elevation: pimpmysound - Eton EC 1200.1D 3832


----------

